# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Deca-Durabolin real or fake?

## stompin

sorry about the pics guys, cant get the damn flash to turn off on the camra
to take a decent pic of the vails them selfs,

labels are wonky
in 1 box the ink colour is lighter then the other box,

what you think fake. ill try and sort some better pics out,
can anyone tell me the tell tale signs, 

expirey date is 2007-08
654700

----------


## Seajackal

Bro, from the first look I took on the pics it looks to be good cuz I liked the grey
rubber stoppers size. But if you take a look at this thread:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=198965
you're gonna see that they are really good fakes! Take a close look at the crimps
try to twist them if they are loose just give up they are fakes. Good luck bro!

----------


## stompin

thanks for your reply mate,

what are crimps, the top yellow bits or the silver bit?
ive just tasted a little bit and it numbed my tonge
dose this mean it is gear and not just oil?

----------


## Seajackal

The crimps I'm talking about are the silver part. Again I don't trust the taste test.

----------


## stompin

the crimps are rock solid, no chance of them turning,
altho there are exactly the same as the 1s in the link you gave me.

----------


## Seajackal

Are the shape of the crimps crappy like those ones that PAC posted in that link? If so
you've got probably the same PAC has got.

----------


## stompin

some of them look tampered with, some of them dont,
there are exactly the same as PAC, think i will take
these back and demand some real gear.

thanks for your time bro,

----------


## Seajackal

No problem bro, I hope you can get your money back.

----------

